
One does not simply learn to code - quincyla
https://medium.freecodecamp.com/one-does-not-simply-learn-to-code-f25bacdc5b62
======
quincyla
I wrote this article to explore why anyone would ever think that learning to
program is easy, their incentives behind doing so, and the effect on people
new to the field.

------
Dangeranger
Learning to code was very hard for me. Here is my favorite explanation of the
difficulties surrounding the journey.
[https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/posts/why-learning-to-
code-...](https://www.vikingcodeschool.com/posts/why-learning-to-code-is-so-
damn-hard)

